# Thinking about upgrading



## Josiah (May 4, 2006)

Okay right now I have a 55g with a BP and a black convict. I'm thinking about upgrading to a 90g, or 75g if I can't find a 90. What would you recommend for tankmates? The black convict is very peaceful. I would also like to put a FM in there soon.


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2006)

Sorry to double post. I've been doing a little more reading and thinking. Would this setup work?
90g:
1 Blue Acara
1 Blood Parrot
1 Jack Dempsey
1 Firemouth

The blood parrot would be the largest and he's about 3 inches now. And I think I already know the answer to this but I want to ask anyway just in case. Would it be possible to add a green terror into the mix? If anyone has any suggestions please tell me, I'm open to anything.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Dimensions of the tank would for sure determine what would work and what wouldn't. So if you could give us those then we can help you further. However, out of all the 90's I have seen they have more heighth and width not length and width. Which is what you want. The more bottom space and width space the better for cichlids! Which is where they dwell.


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2006)

I don't have the exact dimensions yet but I know it's going to be more width and heigth. I can't afford for it to be more then 4 feet long because of space.


----------



## tkromer (Aug 17, 2007)

A 90 is typically 4x2x2 ft. That group of 4 should work unless one of those fish gets extremely aggressive. I wouldn't add any more though. Ideally a 5x2x2 would be exponentially better, but if you're stuck with 4ft. I don't see why that group couldn't work.


----------



## DarthV (Apr 8, 2003)

A 90 is 48x18x24 actually. Or the typical ones from AllGlass and Perfecto.


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

Could work, I think. Might get a little crowded when they're all full grown, and at that point you might run into problems, but I'd say that you have a shot at making it work. My concern would be for the safety of the firemouth.


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I think that a 90 would house those selections nicely. You may want to find a female JD for size reasons IMO. I think you male con would be fine in there as well. I really the like the look of 90 gallon aquariums, very nice.


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2006)

Would it help if I got the firemouth before the others?


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I doubt it, unless you were thinking about growing it out. I had a little female firemouth that could hold her own against just about any fish. I had to remove her from my tank, she was relentless!


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2006)

Is there anything I can do to lessen agression if needed?


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I like having at least two major territories for the fish with plently of places to hang out and not be seen by other fish. I like to have decor on the sides and leave the open area for a large open swimming area. Whenever I place things in the middle it seems to cause the tank to only have one territory. This may be because my fish are used to the setup I have, not sure.

A fishkeeper I met a few months ago kept telling me that fish aren't "aggressive", just more "territorial" than others. Some fish just need more space than others to feel comfortable. How territorial a fish will be depends on many factors, but if you follow general guidelines and advice, you can help prevent major problems. My experiences have shown that most of the advice and recommendations hold true over the long term. Most of your fish will get along when small, but once they start getting to 5 inches or so they really start to need more tank space to feel comfortable.


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2006)

Alright thank you very much  . Now to get setup ideas :lol: .


----------

